

My Public Expertise Rankings Facebook App (looking for initial users & feedback) - amichail
http://www.facebook.com/apps/application.php?id=5469363031

======
amichail
Keep track of your public expertise rankings as determined from your friends'
endorsements. Endorse your friends to contribute to their public expertise
rankings.

Note that these rankings are global and you may end up being on them without
ever using the app.

------
nextmoveone
Feedback:

I don't want to see your friends when I click everyone.

~~~
amichail
Not sure what you mean. As more people use the app, the "everyone" ranking
will include many people, not just my friends.

~~~
nextmoveone
oh...i was just tring to see what people think im good at and I get like java
errors or something?

"java.lang.AssertionError: assertion failed at
scala.Predef$.assert(Predef.scala:91) at
com.endorsefriends.server.DB.getFirstEndorsementTime(DB.scala:179) at
com.endorsefriends.server.DB$$anonfun$14.apply(DB.scala:285) at
com.endorsefriends.server.DB$$anonfun$14.apply(DB.scala:282) at
scala.List.map(List.scala:701) at
com.endorsefriends.server.DB.getScores(DB.scala:282) at
com.endorsefriends.server.PeopleRanking.getEndorsementRanking(PeopleRanking.scala:29)
at com.endorsefriends.server.PeopleRanking.show(PeopleRanking.scala:47) at
com.endorsefriends.server.MyAreasOfExpertise.show(MyAreasOfExpertise.scala:17)
at
com.endorsefriends.server.EndorseFriendsServlet.processRequest(EndorseFriendsServlet.scala:192)
at
com.endorsefriends.server.EndorseFriendsServlet.doPost(EndorseFriendsServlet.scala:219)
at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:709) at
javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:802) at
org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.internalDoFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:252)
at
org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.doFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:173)
at
org.apache.catalina.core.StandardWrapperValve.invoke(StandardWrapperValve.java:213)
at
org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContextValve.invoke(StandardContextValve.java:178)
at
org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHostValve.invoke(StandardHostValve.java:126)
at
org.apache.catalina.valves.ErrorReportValve.invoke(ErrorReportValve.java:105)
at org.apache.catalina.valves.AccessLogValve.invoke(AccessLogValve.java:541)
at
org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngineValve.invoke(StandardEngineValve.java:107)
at org.apache.catalina.connector.CoyoteAdapter.service(CoyoteAdapter.java:148)
at org.apache.jk.server.JkCoyoteHandler.invoke(JkCoyoteHandler.java:199) at
org.apache.jk.common.HandlerRequest.invoke(HandlerRequest.java:282) at
org.apache.jk.common.ChannelSocket.invoke(ChannelSocket.java:767) at
org.apache.jk.common.ChannelSocket.processConnection(ChannelSocket.java:697)
at
org.apache.jk.common.ChannelSocket$SocketConnection.runIt(ChannelSocket.java:889)
at
org.apache.tomcat.util.threads.ThreadPool$ControlRunnable.run(ThreadPool.java:684)
at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:595) "

